# Lady Hooker Headboat



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Just throwing it out there. I will be going fishing on the "Lady Hooker" head Boat (I'm sure that doesnt sound right), on Wed Aug 14th the daytime trip. Would love to meet any of the P&S family.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds good. Do you know how the fishing has beeen out there?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

dont waste your time on that headboat. at the time you want to fish go to kent narrows & get on 1 of those HB's & you will not be disapointed!!!


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been hearing good things about the lower end. @ earl is it the boat or the area that is not producing? Kent Narrows is about 45 min closer so ifr I can fill the cooler there I'm IN!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

lady hooker & hooker HB's hav had BAD press in the past. at KN you will hav at least 4 HBs waiting to serve you!!!!.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

It's been about 6 years since I have been on the Lady Hooker, so I guess I have no up to date knowledge. My dad and I used to go out on her often and never had any complaints. Maybe I will just pay The Shirley B III a visit out of KN. Thanks for the heads up!

What type of bad press?


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

I think some people have had bad experiences on the Hooker, personally when I've gone out with them in the past, I don't think they care if you catch fish or not, once they have your money..

I went out on the Shirley B III about 2 weeks ago and caught alot of Spot and Perch, not really to big yet but they should be getting better. 

The Captain & Mate are first class and really try to put their customers on the fish. If KN is closer, its a no brainer..

Try the Shirley B. You won't be disappointed..

GB


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

also "The Fishing Lady" operated by George & Terrence Roy is also a great 
HB. at this time this , "The Shirley BIII", & "the Island Queen"
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=67507&highlight=headboats+kent+narrows


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

earl of DC said:


> also "The Fishing Lady" operated by George & Terrence Roy is also a great
> HB. at this time this , "The Shirley BIII", & "the Island Queen"
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=67507&highlight=headboats+kent+narrows


 these 3 HBs are the only ones i use in the bay. everything else are charters!!!


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> these 3 HBs are the only ones i use in the bay. everything else are charters!!!


I can consign for the Shirley B (i've been going on that boat since I was teenager).. always done well with them, except for one trip years ago, and I believe he actually gave out vouchers to get back on the boat free for the next trip,.. ( not saying that's their practice, but they obviously felt the need to do that for that one trip), which was a good look...


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Last week two of my buddies went on the L.H. and paid all that money for only two fish, yes that was what they cought in the 8 hours. I had told them to go nite fishing on the Olympus(sp) out of Ridge, MD.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Its settled I'll call the Capt of the Shirley B III this afternoon. I have gone out with him several times and always done well too. I guss I was going out on the Hooker out of nostalgia. I have never been out on the Island Queen so I can't speak for her. I took my son out on the Fishing lady a couple of weeks ago and had a *HORRIBLE* experience. 

So since it's a no brainer THE SHIRLEY B III it is.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

It is Sat afternoon, alot of nice perch came in today on a northeast wind, so go figure... By the way I am down at Rod N Reel, and saw the fish in the cooler. Fishing headboat style down here never gets going till July 4, approx. Anyway, the other day down here not one person caught a fish on the headboat, today is another day as is tomorrow, so one good day one bad day and so on, thats fishing. The alternative is to cut the grass in 100 degree weather, I guess..


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

steve grossman said:


> It is Sat afternoon, alot of nice perch came in today on a northeast wind, so go figure... By the way I am down at Rod N Reel, and saw the fish in the cooler. Fishing headboat style down here never gets going till July 4, approx. Anyway, the other day down here not one person caught a fish on the headboat, today is another day as is tomorrow, so one good day one bad day and so on, thats fishing. The alternative is to cut the grass in 100 degree weather, I guess..


Thats all very true steve, but you must admit reputation goes a long way. Some Capts are known "to put you on the fish". Others are known for taking your money. I haven't fished down that way in years as KN is about 45 min closer to me. I wanted to come down that way because I heard the Jumbo Spot and Croaker were being caught there. I also wanted to go because my dad and I used to fish on the Lady Hooker before he passed away. All things being equal I think I will be going to KN and with the Shirley B III.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

It is true, this Captain can be a little ############..


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I will never go on that boat again. EVER.
Been over 7 years and it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth 
just hearing the name.


----------



## corey291 (May 18, 2006)

Haven't been on the Hooker in several years, as my experience was repeatedly either not catching much of anything, or being put on the fish, but only for a short while, as the captain would move to another location and the fishing would dry up. 

Horrible way to treat your customers, many of whom travelled a long ways to catch some fish.

-Corey


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*hook the dollars not the fish*

That was over 12 years ago last time and no more time I have seen people went on that boat and came back fishless then came to north beach pier to fish and caught fish


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

You guys convinced me. I am going on the Shirley B III Wed. Spoke to the Capt today!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

whats it cost to go out on these boats?


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Most head boats cost between $45.00-$60.00 give or take.


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*ladt hooker headboat*

Speaking of bad head boats to go on Barbara Ann II is bad I went last year 
the last of July and all we caught were small hardheads. The captain
didn't move from that one spot. He only rode a little outside of Crisfield
We were the only boat out their. He was very nasty when we ask him to move. Making statments like I got your money.
I will never get on this boat again.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

lnhale said:


> Speaking of bad head boats to go on Barbara Ann II is bad I went last year
> the last of July and all we caught were small hardheads. The captain
> didn't move from that one spot. He only rode a little outside of Crisfield
> We were the only boat out their. He was very nasty when we ask him to move. Making statments like I got your money.
> I will never get on this boat again.


ive never had a bad experience on the BAII, but you are the 2nd person i know that had major issues with them last year!!!


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*lady hooker head boat*

The only thing the captain of Barbara II was interest in was saving gas
for his afternoon Charter. This guy was rude. The only thing he wanted was the money,never try to put you on fish. I have been fishing in crisfield 
for years and never had experience anything like this. I said it once and I will say it
twice I will never put foot on that boat again.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

G-Hype,
Did you go out yesterday? How'd it go?


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Went out today. Did well with white perch.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

It is July 20, and 3 PM. Headboat came in with just about nothing. It has been this way for weeks down at Rod N Reel. I know the Captain is moving in different spots, but what the hell is going on this summer for bottom fishing at the mouth of the Choptank, or Holland Point??


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

There is a spot we fish at just south of Holland point that is holding nice spot and perch.
The croakers are on the gooses at night. Sam got a 23" croaker on the gooses Sunday night, wish he took a photo. Also if you go perch fishin use live grass shrimp, they outfish bloodworms for perch big time !


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

turboandy said:


> There is a spot we fish at just south of Holland point that is holding nice spot and perch.
> The croakers are on the gooses at night. Sam got a 23" croaker on the gooses Sunday night, wish he took a photo. Also if you go perch fishin use live grass shrimp, they outfish bloodworms for perch big time !


I went out of Kent Narrows and the perch were hitting the bloodworms like no tomorrow. If you set the firts hit then you were almost guaranteed to bring up 2. Fish on almost every cast. (which was really just dropping the line over the side. I ended up with 134 keepers, but I am sure I caught in the neighborhood of 160+.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

G-Hype, 130 fish by yourself? 

I must be doing something wrong. Let me tag along with you next time you go out. I really need to take notes. 


seriously


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

twcrawford said:


> G-Hype, 130 fish by yourself?
> 
> I must be doing something wrong. Let me tag along with you next time you go out. I really need to take notes.
> 
> ...


The fish were coming up 2 at a time. A few folk caught more than I did. We are doing a 6 man Charter Trip to DE Aug 18th. hit me up for details. Also going to take my son back to Kent Narrows in the next cpl of weeks.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I believe it. Wait till the spot come in good. It will be just as good
for them there.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Talapia said:


> I believe it. Wait till the spot come in good. It will be just as good
> for them there.


Capt says that next year will be better for spot. I can't wait. Hope there is at least 1 good run this year. Jumbo perch running now.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

G-Hype said:


> I went out of Kent Narrows and the perch were hitting the bloodworms like no tomorrow. If you set the firts hit then you were almost guaranteed to bring up 2. Fish on almost every cast. (which was really just dropping the line over the side. I ended up with 134 keepers, but I am sure I caught in the neighborhood of 160+.


thats a lot of fish cleaning. i wonder how many bw they go through per trip.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> thats a lot of fish cleaning. i wonder how many bw they go through per trip.


I don't clean them until time to cook. I freeze them whole. I went through 2 dozen and lost a hook down the belly of a larger white perch. It was the first time I ever used all my bait. Some of it got picked off by baby spot though. (there were a ton of those little bait stealers lurking)


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

IDK G, i would have to gut them at least before freezing them. i know the spot i freeze for bait whole arnt that nice when thawed


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I do all my fish the same way unless I fillet them. Never had a problem.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

surfnsam said:


> IDK G, i would have to gut them at least before freezing them. i know the spot i freeze for bait whole arnt that nice when thawed


We always freeze panfish whole. Long as you keep the air out 
when sealing you should be fine. If the perch are big enough
this year I will break out the electric knife and fillet them though.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

G-Hype said:


> Capt says that next year will be better for spot. I can't wait. Hope there is at least 1 good run this year. Jumbo perch running now.


White perch taste better anyhow.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Talapia said:


> White perch taste better anyhow.


Not so sure about that one. I like both.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Talapia said:


> White perch taste better anyhow.





G-Hype said:


> Not so sure about that one. I like both.


WPs taste better than croakers but not spots.
also WPs & croakers freeze much better than spots!!
To fish for - croakers, WPs, , spots
To eat - spots, WPs, croakers


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

earl of DC said:


> WPs taste better than croakers but not spots.
> also WPs & croakers freeze much better than spots!!
> To fish for - croakers, WPs, , spots
> To eat - spots, WPs, croakers




I don't know if I can rank them in order or preference to eat. I like them all. Guess I will have to do a taste test If I can ever catch a decent spot and croaker this year. I do agree that spot don't freeze as well as wp or croaker.


----------

